# thunder and blazes



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

I am looking for circus music,not scary circus just plain old circus music, I would really like to find "Thunder and Blazes" that is the most popular circus song but I can't find it anywhere. Do any of you know where I can get it, with only 5 days till the ToT's come I am running out of time!


----------



## Ultimate-Horror-Sounds (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure whether this is any use because it has crowd sounds - worth a look though: Big Fat Audio - Search results for "circus" 

Leigh


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can download it *HERE* at CD quality for 89 cents.

It is also called "Entry of The Gladiators".


----------

